

Show HN: FaceGrab – Create image-set for computer vision with FB profile images - aaggarwal
https://github.com/ankitaggarwal011/FaceGrab

======
aaggarwal
Hi, FaceGrab lets you bulk download anyone's Facebook full-size profile image
from their username or userid without any need for login. It uses Facebook's
Graph search.

This project was a code sprint. I started it when I needed an image set for a
machine learning problem. I came across a Facebook graph feature which returns
full-size profile images. I thought I could use this feature to
programmatically generate a data-set of actual images. I consulted Facebook
about the use of this feature as bug, they responded that the profile pictures
are public and its not their responsibility.

So, I created this to generate a data-set of Facebook profile images. I think
it could be useful for anyone requiring a big image data-set for computer
vision problems involving image processing or machine learning applications,
or maybe more. Any comments are welcome and feedback is much appreciated.

